# Columbian tegu???



## hutton (Jun 8, 2012)

I traded for this tegu for my geckos, he said that it was a Columbian and he bought it for 125. he bought it at the Steele city reptile expo. Just wanted to make sure itr was a columbian and if I needed 2 be worried about parasites, and how much to feed at each feeding, I guess bout 1 Oz per feeding?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 8, 2012)

_Congrats on the new addition, it's a Colombian and feed as much as it will eat in one setting. How often depends on the tegu. To see if it has parasites you can take a fecal to a Vet for a float._


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely a Colombian. Cute little bugger. You will find that Colombians don't deserve their bad reputation and can be just as sweet as and Argentine. One of the threads here is a guide for keeping Colombian tegus, you should check it out. Welcome to Tegutalk!


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice looking Colombian you have there. Keep in mind there are (2) types of Colombians and although not recognized as different species, there are distinct differences. 

Yours looks like a "gold" Colombian. Mainly all black with gold patterns and little to no white whatsoever. 

The other Colombian's will be black with white patterns and typically a mocha/caramel/cream colored head with some of that color combo running down the sides, legs and/or tail.

I have one of each, so noting the color combos is very easy and although they are similar in appearance and body type, the different colors between the two totally give them away. 

If you run into any snags don't hesitate to ask for guidance - this site has some of the worlds best tegu owners with knowledge ranging from tegus, monitors and gekos to various snakes. 

Good luck!


----------



## hutton (Jun 8, 2012)

I was wondering why he paid so much could that be y, or do u think he just lied.


I was wondering why he paid so much could that be y, or do u think he just lied.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 8, 2012)

Kodo was $180, not including tax. I was labeled as an Argentine tegu, so that may have been why.


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hard to say, I paid $150 for my last Columbian...


----------

